# Is It Wrong Of Me?



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi My Name is Eric and I am an Outbackers.com addict.....

Anyway I need a little feedback, maybe some support I don't know....

Well it all started when I found Outbackers. Since then I find my self acting like some sort of Outback Vigilante. Cruising RV.Net looking for those with questions about Outbacks, threads where Outbacks are mentioned and the "Evil Ones" whom would speak with forked tongue!

Yes I am a RVnet predator. The Dark side is my playground as I search for the nay-sayers, those that lack vision, or the understanding of the soul of the Outback and the Outbacker.

When the Outbackers.com boards are quite I slip into enemy territory looking for converts. I feel so......dirty!

Am I wrong? Should I hang up my hooded cape? Shall I leave the equivalent of Star Trek's Neutral Zone forever? Help me my Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dare to go where few have gone before!

You'll pin on Sgt stripes in the Academy for sure


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eric,

The most important thing here is that first, you are willing to admit that you have a problem, and second that you are able to confess your sins.

I must admit, though that on one occasion I found myself lurking over there for the same reason and saw that many Outbackers had already done just that...spoke up and put the "Evil Ones and Nay Sayers" in their place.

Landing on the Darkside was completely accidental, but I too, felt like I had a dirty little secret once I crossed back over into our safe little world.

There, I feel better now...


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I do the same thing! The darkside has offered me what they call better kool-aide but I have not drank from the cup of flames.

Jeff


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Your not alone. I lurk into the dark side now and then. I think its sad how some of them will beat something to death for years repeating then same points over and over and them god forbid somebody needs real help they attack. After all in their book you need a 3500 dually diesel with a Hensley to to a pop up. I have thought about posting things just to fire them up (like a picture of my 32 hooked up to DW's pathfinder)with the truck sagging to the ground and asking if a weight distribution hitch will help. But I didn't fearing one of those dark members would drop dead







 can you image the screaming I would get with that post









John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol I also lurk there as much as here... I'm not a member of the dark place.. I just enjoy reading.. I have found that it is more fairy than tale..... lol

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Careful young Jedi. Do not underestimate the power of the Dark Side.

The Force can have a strong influence on the weak-minded.

When I have visited the Dark Side, I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced.

Put your faith in the force.

The Force will be with you, always.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

are you my father?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Your not alone. I lurk into the dark side now and then. I think its sad how some of them will beat something to death for years repeating then same points over and over and them god forbid somebody needs real help they attack. After all in their book you need a 3500 dually diesel with a Hensley to to a pop up. I have thought about posting things just to fire them up (like a picture of my 32 hooked up to DW's pathfinder)with the truck sagging to the ground and asking if a weight distribution hitch will help. But I didn't fearing one of those dark members would drop dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG!! You are EVIL!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Your not alone. I lurk into the dark side now and then. I think its sad how some of them will beat something to death for years repeating then same points over and over and them god forbid somebody needs real help they attack. After all in their book you need a 3500 dually diesel with a Hensley to to a pop up. I have thought about posting things just to fire them up (like a picture of my 32 hooked up to DW's pathfinder)with the truck sagging to the ground and asking if a weight distribution hitch will help. But I didn't fearing one of those dark members would drop dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG!! You are EVIL!!!!!
[/quote]
I'd seriously do it if i had a hitch on my highlander







Omg! How funny would that be???
Come on somebody, let's have a little fun


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Your not alone. I lurk into the dark side now and then. I think its sad how some of them will beat something to death for years repeating then same points over and over and them god forbid somebody needs real help they attack. After all in their book you need a 3500 dually diesel with a Hensley to to a pop up. I have thought about posting things just to fire them up (like a picture of my 32 hooked up to DW's pathfinder)with the truck sagging to the ground and asking if a weight distribution hitch will help. But I didn't fearing one of those dark members would drop dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG!! You are EVIL!!!!!
[/quote]
I'd seriously do it if i had a hitch on my highlander







Omg! How funny would that be???
Come on somebody, let's have a little fun








[/quote]






















Dude! I love it!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I could take home a shortbed 1500 Silverado and back it under my 5th wheel...if I take the picture from the right angle they won't be able to see the front jacks down on the trailer......

Gary


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahh the breadth of the army grows in size!

A Long Time Ago In a Campround Far far away....

* RV WARS*


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Do it Gary! I can take a pic of the 13k sob hooked up to my Expedition and really get the Blue Hairs going.

Jeff


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I could take home a shortbed 1500 Silverado and back it under my 5th wheel...if I take the picture from the right angle they won't be able to see the front jacks down on the trailer......
> 
> Gary


I vote for this...I'm sure you'll get a lot of helpful feedback


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I could take home a shortbed 1500 Silverado and back it under my 5th wheel...if I take the picture from the right angle they won't be able to see the front jacks down on the trailer......
> 
> Gary


That would be SOOOOO Funny Gary









I will admit I did wander over there last Sunday when I was unable to get on Outbakers & I did see many familiar names









Tami


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Just remember, when in enemy territitory bob and weave. It's harder to hit a moving target.

Also, if caught; name, post count and model number ONLY!! You must help fellow outbackers escape. No matter the beatings, never Dougs name.... oooopppsss, I did it, gave away the leader. Vern is still safe though..... I did it again. I guess I shouldn't visit the dark side.

Dave

I can send ya a pic of my '96 Dakota Sport 4 cylinder, 5 speed manual hooked to the 28KRS. I think the dakota would almost fit in the garage area of the Roo.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been a member for A WHILE and I just realized that "the otherside" was not a place my fellow Outbackers wanted me to be









I cruise back and forth between sites with abandon quick with a WELCOME and visit us at Outbackers.com to everyone that mentions Outbacks or looking for a bunkhouse or griping about how ugly TT interiors are....

I feel we MUST see surfing the darkside as a mission to save those that have the good fortune to have one of us reply to a post and pull them to the light.









IT IS OUR JOB, our PASSION, our MISSION - we must not fail - too many are out there buying ugly, [email protected], shabby (and not in a good way) TT.....

WE ARE A BEACON TO THE LOST.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*WOW!!! OUTBACKERS UNITED!*


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Everyone needs a safe harbor to return to after a great adventure into the unknown!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We may need it! This could get ugly!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Step into the light







Its safe in the light









If it wasn't 7 degrees out I would take the pic of the 32 hitched to the pathfinder I'll even put on the Equal-i-zer on it.







It gives low rider a new meaning









"but the stealer told me I could tow it"

"If I add a tranny cooler will that help"

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ya gotta do it John! Once that is complete, let us know where the post is! Eric- dont feel bad about lurking in the dark side- in my job, I have to do some things that put me on the same level as the bad guys I'm chasing... In a way, it's very thrilling. Although, I do have a lot of paperwork associated as well.
I have a favorite saying- "One who know's his enemy and know's himself, will not be endangered in a hundred engagements..." Sun Tzu, The art of war


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have just returned it is a scary place. More yelling then my kids at bed time.
Do what you must do to save any one you can.
and may the force be with you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ya gotta do it John! Once that is complete, let us know where the post is! Eric- dont feel bad about lurking in the dark side- in my job, I have to do some things that put me on the same level as the bad guys I'm chasing... In a way, it's very thrilling. Although, I do have a lot of paperwork associated as well.
> I have a favorite saying- "One who know's his enemy and know's himself, will not be endangered in a hundred engagements..." Sun Tzu, The art of war


The SOBS ARE the bad guys- get em! ( need some Wa law enforcement backup?)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Personally, I can think of all kinds of ways to yank The Dark Sides chain.








_But a word of caution..._

Doing so may invite retaliation, and we really don't need that on our home turf. Better to read the nonsense, shake your head and then raise a toast to the great family that is Outbackers. To lower ourselves to their level would not be '







' of the Outbackers spirit.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes oh wise jedi master I will not bring the wrath of the dark side to this great site.

This site is is so much better. Let them fight on.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Personally, I can think of all kinds of ways to yank The Dark Sides chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Good point! * We should disguise ourselves as Some Other Brands site, make a lightning attack and then run away!* BRILLIANT!*















I don't think I can lower myself that far Dougster..... But I can try!









You're right of course....But just think of it....A flame throwing riot in cyber space!...... Internet anarchy!.....

No?









It would break up any monotony!









No?









Okay......I will behave myself.......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

but, can we still post a funny picture??

OK, new contest...who can come up with the best worst-rig set up


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> but, can we still post a funny picture??
> 
> OK, new contest...who can come up with the best worst-rig set up


 You gotta like this one!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Step into the light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that what they made Photoshop for?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Can someone help me. I think I need a hitch adjustment..










Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

This thread is hilarious. John ang Gary's idea would have 5 pages of flames instantly. Brag about a contractor grade generator, tell 'em you just purchased a 3/4 ton truck and want to know how to 'beef it up', and servers would start to melt.









That said, I agree with Doug. Let's not give anyone a reason to mess up out litttle cyberspace oasis.


----------



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Well it is nice that some of you guys cruise over to "the dark side" and kind of do some recruiting. I was actually recruited over here to outbackers from rvitch.com


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Hi My Name is Eric and I am an Outbackers.com addict.....
> 
> Anyway I need a little feedback, maybe some support I don't know....
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to try this, thanks for the info on the dark side.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Yes I am a RVnet predator. The Dark side is my playground as I search for the nay-sayers, those that lack vision, or the understanding of the soul of the Outback and the Outbacker.
> 
> When the Outbackers.com boards are quite I slip into enemy territory looking for converts. I feel so......dirty!
> 
> Am I wrong? Should I hang up my hooded cape? Shall I leave the equivalent of Star Trek's Neutral Zone forever? Help me my Brothers and Sisters!


Eric, your mission on the Dark Side is a noble one.







I too am one who searched the Dark Side for information on the Outback, and was pointed to the light







of Outbackers by a post from a follower of The Force of Outbackers.com. Continue the work Eric, there are more seekers of light to be found on the Dark Side.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

wow -- you guys are all sneaky and evil enough to be attorneys...!!!!

In fact I may stoop so low and honor you by saying that you could even be DIVORCE attorneys

I am sooooo sooo proud of each of you...

You must be thirsty after all that sneakiness....-- here .... drink some KoolAid!!!


----------

